# Question about sponge filter for 55 gal planted....



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

As some of you know I set up a new to me 55 gallon tank this past weekend right now it has 2 HOB filters and I need to replace them with sponge filters because they would be better for my plants. I am looking at this one on ebay and am wondering 2 things. First has anyone used them before and second should I get 2 one for each side of the tank. If I should get 2 should I get slightly smaller ones or would two of this one be ok? I have never had a tank this long before which is why I think 2 may be better.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230371101622&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

The benifit of 2 will be you can alternate which one you wash with your weekly water changes, so you always have one you are not disturbing. Beyond that I've never used a sponge before, but the price seems a bit high.... for me anyways


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you for your reply. I am also wondering if you guys think I will need two heaters one on each side. I just have never had one this long before (4ft) my 44 gallon is tall not long. ;-)


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Have you considered a canister filter instead of two sponge filters? It won't take up any floor space and is perfect for a planted tank. Personally, on a 55g I would use two heaters, one on each end. This distributes the heater better and also allows them to work less which means a longer life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I have never used a canister filter so I am not sure how they work. As for the heaters would you use 2 made for 55 gallons? Or would you go with something smaller?


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Calmwaters said:


> As for the heaters would you use 2 made for 55 gallons? Or would you go with something smaller?


I would probably use at least the minimum ones recommended for a 55 gallon, that way if you have one fail and don't notice it for a while you can be sure the tank will stay up to temp until you can get a replacement, plus heaters are priced so they are with-in a few dollars of each other if not the same price, so you might as well get the one you know can do the job.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Good points about if one goes out haveing the other as a back up. Thanks for the help you guys.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

You're welcome. And do some research on canister filters. I was using the Eheim 2213 on my 55g. I recently upgraded to a 120g and now use a RENA XP3. Most everyone on this forum who has an Eheim raves about how wonderful and quiet they are, and I agree. RENA has proven good so far to me and is probably cheaper than an Eheim if cost is an issue.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you I will look into the canisters and see what I can find out. What I want to know is if they are outside the tank I am guessing there are tubes that go into the tank but do you just run the tubes up the back and into the tank? And do you put one tube for outgoing water on one side and incomeing water on the other?


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes, you are exactly right. The canister sits under the tank in your stand. An intake tube and an outtake tube run from the canister and sit on opposite ends of the tank, attached with suction cups (included). And I always put one heater by the intake and one heater by the outtake. This ensures evenly distributed heat throughout the tank.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you for clearing that up for me. I have seen something that people use were they drill a hole in the tank not sure what it was but I don't like the idea of putting holes :shock: in my tank.;-)


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree with what Lisa and others have mentioned. But back to your sponge filter, this is still a viable option.

Not much info at the linked site, so I went to Fosters&Smith. The Hydro IV is rated for up to 80g tanks, and is only 7.99 there. You will pay over a hundred dollars for an Eheim or Rena (may be specials somewhere, I am giving ball-park figures).

First question is, Amanda, what fish are intended for this aquarium? Some may need the current (even if minimal) from a canister, others would be better with a sponge. A canister can be made to work fine, but if it means 10 times the cost without reason, I would think twice. Even with two sponge filters, one at each end, with the heaters.

And I certainly agree on two heaters, and I would get 200w heaters. The higher wattage heaters have a record of less trouble, and they are on for less time and with two even less time. Much more reliable.

Byron.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

No need for drilling. A large majority of people on this forum with planted tanks use canister filters for anything over 40g. They are very simple to operate, put good flow through your tank, and gentle on your plants. If you ask me, a canister filter is the way to go in your situation.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

What Byron said is certainly something to think about. Sponge filter will be much cheaper, but I think it depends on where in your home your tank is. Running one large air pump or two smaller ones and be a bit noisy depending on the brand. Some noise can usually be reduced by putting a small piece of carpeting underneath it. Just an FYI, I got my Eheim 2213 for $80 shipped. Once we learn what fish might be going into this tank, we can advise you further.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Currently in the tank are 2 Honey Sunset Gourami, 10 Neon Tetra, 6 Golden Barb, 4 Albino Corys, 3 Coryadoras Duplicaerus, and 2 Peacock Gudgeon. I plan on adding 3 more Coryadoras Duplicaerus and 2 more Albino Corys as soon as the breeder has some avaliable and maybe a group of Harliquin Tetra or other fish you guys may suggest. The tank has lots of plants and I moved the gravel from one of my already established tank as well as the plants, driftwood and filter media from both of my 20 gallons. All of the fish also came from the two 20 gallon tanks except for the 4 albino Cory, the 3 Coryadoras Duplicaerus, 2 golden barb and 4 neon tetra I added them the other day.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I would get a canister. You have some Corydoras (esp the Corydoras duplicareus, I have these too, prob my fav cory) that appreciate current, if you read the profile on this species here you will note their natural stream habitat.

In a 55g with the filter outflow at one end (the spraybar or the spigot) and the intake at the other, it is possible to aim the flow against the end glass and create just enough flow at that end to really suit the corys, but keep it calm elsewhere to suit the gourami and neons. I have this arrangement in my 115g, and instinctively the C. duplicareus took up residence under the filter outflow. All corys appreciate some flow, not a buffeting current, just a gentle flow, and a canister will deliver this better that sponge filters. In my view anyway, for what it may be worth.

Check out that profile, I think you will see what I'm getting at.

Byron.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I really like them to. I got these 3 at my favorite LFS and the guy that helped me there said his friend breeds them and he can get me 3 more in a few weeks. He has 2 female corydoras pygmaeus that he is going to give me to go with the ones I have and he also breeds corydoras hastatus, and Corydoras habrosus. I will do as you suggest and get a canister and set it up as you say. I really like all my corys but the little orange spot these guys have on there head really makes them pretty.
Do you think a group of 10 Harliquin Tetras would be ok to add or maybe a group of rummy nose tetra? Or I am also looking at maybe some zebra loaches but I need to research them more.
Here is the link to the pictures of the tank if you would like to see it.
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-fish-pictures-videos/my-new-me-55-gallon-tank-48981/


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Calmwaters said:


> I really like them to. I got these 3 at my favorite LFS and the guy that helped me there said his friend breeds them and he can get me 3 more in a few weeks. He has 2 female corydoras pygmaeus that he is going to give me to go with the ones I have and he also breeds corydoras hastatus, and Corydoras habrosus. I will do as you suggest and get a canister and set it up as you say. I really like all my corys but the little orange spot these guys have on there head really makes them pretty.
> Do you think a group of 10 Harliquin Tetras would be ok to add or maybe a group of rummy nose tetra? Or I am also looking at maybe some zebra loaches but I need to research them more.
> Here is the link to the pictures of the tank if you would like to see it.
> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-fish-pictures-videos/my-new-me-55-gallon-tank-48981/


Yes, I remember that (sort of:lol. What are your water parameters (hardness and pH)? Rummys are soft acidic water fish equal to cardinals, they occur together (I'm talking the more common "rummy" which is now Hemigrammus bleheri, check the profile for comments on water), and like cardinals they do not fare well in basic hard water. Rasbora (assuming tank raised) less fussy provided it is not too basic. Botia striata are lovely loaches; I have not seen them here for years, I'd really like to get a group--and they are shoaling, 6+. Rummys should be 12+, rasbora 8+.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

My ph stays around 7.2 and the hardness is soft I can't remember the exact hardness but I can get it checked again tomorrow. Do you think it would be ok to add maybe 6 of the Loaches and a group of say 10 rasbora, or do you think that would be to many fish? Thank you again all of you for all your help.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Calmwaters said:


> My ph stays around 7.2 and the hardness is soft I can't remember the exact hardness but I can get it checked again tomorrow. Do you think it would be ok to add maybe 6 of the Loaches and a group of say 10 rasbora, or do you think that would be to many fish? Thank you again all of you for all your help.


The 6 Botia striata will be fine, they are peaceful and won't bother the corys. The rasbora at 10 is fine with what you have.

If the water is soft, the KH is probably low, so the aquarium should acidify and the pH lower as it matures. Once it is below 7, and it could lower to 6.5 depending upon the KH, rummys would be OK then at 12. Is the tap water 7.2 or just the tank?


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I will check the water tomorrow and let you know what is its from the tap. I have checked it before but I can not remember right now it could be because I have worked 58 hours this week and my brain is not working to well right now. LOL So if I understand you right you are saying if the ph goes below 7 it would be ok to add the rummys as well as having the other two fish types as well? That would be great if thats what you mean then I would not have to chose between the three. Thank you again for all your help.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Calmwaters said:


> I will check the water tomorrow and let you know what is its from the tap. I have checked it before but I can not remember right now it could be because I have worked 58 hours this week and my brain is not working to well right now. LOL So if I understand you right you are saying if the ph goes below 7 it would be ok to add the rummys as well as having the other two fish types as well? That would be great if thats what you mean then I would not have to chose between the three. Thank you again for all your help.


I actually meant either, but in going back over the current fish, it would probably be OK. Lots of plants around the sides and back, the rummys love being among plants (do not like bright light at all), rasbora as the same. Neither is particularly "active" though rummys do like swimming room so a 4-foot is fine on that score. The Gold Barbs you have are very active, and attain 3 inches, so must keep those in mind. The rummys only if you get the pH down. You info on tap pH and hardness later will tell us how successful this will be naturally.


----------

